
Software engineering dystopias - luu
https://www.scriptcrafty.com/2017/03/software-engineering-dystopias/
======
PaulHoule
Wasn't the whole business at Zenefits just a scam anyway? I mean, with
different rules in 50 states there is no scalability, no advantage over
smaller local benefit managers. Also I think the whole reason why businesses
went with ADP was that they wanted you to log into a web site that was hard to
use in order to take time off because they figured that way you just wouldn't
take time off.

